
PrivateKeys – SSH Keys as a Service - transitorykris
https://privatekeys.lieferservice.cc/
======
blakdawg
Wow. The key this made for me is so much nicer than my old key. I see what
they mean about the high-quality entropy. Those crazy Germans do everything
better. It seems like SSH runs much faster with the optimized keys, and with
such good entropy nobody will ever guess my key.

Please get the key exchange functionality working soon, so I can trade in all
of my old homemade keys for new ones.

One thing, though - I noticed the new key isn't very compressible, it would be
cool if you could tweak the entropy generator so that the new keys could be
compressed with ZIP or whatever so they don't take up as much space on disk as
the old ones - or maybe there's a way you could make the keys smaller. With
really random entropy it seems like you could probably use smaller keys and
the security would be the same.

~~~
privatekeys
Thank you for your suggestions. I can assure you that we are working very hard
to get the key exchange working as soon as possible. The recycling of used
keys is no easy process, but I am sure we will get proper results soon.

One more thing: Is it okay for you if we use part of your comment for our
early-tester testimonials?

~~~
blakdawg
Sure!

------
davenull
What? Why would I ever _pay_ someone else to generate crypto tokens for me?
This is a slap in the face to every safety procedure surrounding private keys.
A key escrow is bad juju.

~~~
transitorykris
I'm taking this as performance art. Maybe a response to krypt.co?

It does raise a real question about how to make key management better. It's
still not safe for many people.

